# DUmb Noobie Question - What do you put in your water pan when smoking?



## drakethib (Aug 22, 2012)

I have put everything from Dr. Pepper to 7Up to water.

Just wonder if I am wasting my time and should just put regular water.

Thanks !


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 22, 2012)

I put sand in mine!

I use it for a heat sync. I have a GOSM propane smoker and sand really helps maintain consistent temps. I will put a disposable foil pan on top of my sand pan with a little water just to catch the drippings but will usually dump the water after a few hours, I like the wet to dry chamber method to lock in the juices.

I used to try different liquids but never saw any difference and from all I have learned here the liquid doesn't really penetrate the meat so IMHO it isn't really needed except that humidity will aid in smoke penetration.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 22, 2012)

I use water...use to use tomato juice and apple juice and etc. etc.etc.,  basically found out I got no extra flavor just extra expense that my guests and I could tell


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't put anything in the Water Pan of my MES. Stuff comes out great....JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't put anything in the water pan of the MES. If I want Chef JJ's Au Jus etc, I put an aluminum pan under the meat.


----------



## gnlsr (Aug 30, 2012)

like many of the others I have tried many different liquids... I go back to none... I do like the sand in the pan to keep a constant temp...that has been one good tip I have used regularly...


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 30, 2012)

I have put things that are more aromatic in the water pan in the MES we have at work. Basically we make a potpourri  of different things that give off a strong smells ( citrus peel, cinnamon, vanilla, lavender,......etc.). You have to be careful of the rubs you use if you want to pick up the flavors. Things like chicken, turkey, fish, shrimp and other types of mild meats, vegetables and cheeses pick it up slightly. 

One of my favorites was a turkey breast smoked with oak. We put lavender and white wine in the water pan, the last hour we coated it with a current jam. Chilled it and sliced it for sandwiches.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2012)

I will take one of those sammies please


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 31, 2012)

Water!  Nothing but.  Like others, and you, I have tried other liquids in my WSM - nothing better than water that I have found.

I have never seen any difference using anything else - unless of course you mop with the mixture you put in the water pan, but it's easier and cheaper to just mop other than putting all of that in your water pan...

Have fun and enjoy smoking!

Bill


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2012)

Water or sand. No point of wasting a good beer or a bad one for that matter.


----------

